# Best Muskie fishing ever!



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

http://m.sltrib.com/sltrib/mobile3/56538749-219/muskie-tiger-utah-ponds.html.csp

Way to go DWR!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow!!!! Seems like that was not secure. I guess i can see why people fished it if it appears open and public but to keep all those from a small pond seems idiotic. Lets hope they get there fences and nets up.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup, there are ponds everywhere with musky fishing like that. Not. 
The beanheads knew it was too good to be real. Any true sportsmen wouldn't have kept at it. He only turned himself in after it was fished out!
The DWR slipped up for sure, but the guy was a tool to take advantage of a loophole. Too bad they can't prosecute him for major wrongdoing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, talk about a sucker punch to every TM fanatic out there! That's sure to have the DWR pulling out their hair. 

In all fairness though, it's really crazy to omit signs around the only brood stock lake in the state for muskellunge. Securing the pond should have been done before any muskies were even stocked, I think.

Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, the guy that caught all the fish was a dufus, but the DWR really screwed things up big time. It appears this guy officially didn't commit a single violation. Absolutely inexcusable on the DWR's part. They owe the tiger muskie anglers an apology IMO. :roll:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, the guy that caught all the fish was a dufus, but the DWR really screwed things up big time. It appears this guy officially didn't commit a single violation. Absolutely inexcusable on the DWR's part. They owe the tiger muskie anglers an apology IMO. :roll:


Along with the D-bag that committed this ignorant act needing a kick in the N-sack. Shame on that cheatin' bastad! I can see how the DWR wouldn't have thought any soul in the human species could have been that clueless and brazen. 
Let out the name!! I don't even fish for tiger muskies but feel the collective pain of such a low-life act on OUR hard gained resources.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:fish:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crazy story! I have been out that area several times and agree that it was not posted.... but at the same time, seems pretty logical that it was a hatchery to me and that I should not fish there


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bad on him and bad on DWR. What a waste of these marvelous fish.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Crazy story! I have been out that area several times and agree that it was not posted.... but at the same time, seems pretty logical that it was a hatchery to me and that I should not fish there


Hats off, bingo, +1. Here's your sign!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The fact that it had no security like a fence is beyond any reason. Fishing aside, what keeps one of these bone headed bucket biologist from dumping some contaminated fish in there and ruining the hatchery. Chalk another one up to there's no requirement to be competent in a government job. If you cant cut it in the real world there's always a place for you in government. How can the whole pond get fished out and nobody notice until someone called to ask...Are they not standing in plain site while fishing??
There's a few somebody's that need to be "perusing interests" outside of the DNR on this one. Walmart greeter sounds like it may be a stretch as far as they have the competency for. With the new signs and the fence they need a big banner that reads "UNDER NEW MANAGEMENT!!!" and "YOUR TAX DOLLARS BEING WASTED"
I mean... What the... Really... UGH!!!!!!! :rant: :mad2:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> The fact that it had no security like a fence is beyond any reason. Fishing aside, what keeps one of these bone headed bucket biologist from dumping some contaminated fish in there and ruining the hatchery. Chalk another one up to there's no requirement to be competent in a government job. If you cant cut it in the real world there's always a place for you in government. How can the whole pond get fished out and nobody notice until someone called to ask...Are they not standing in plain site while fishing??
> There's a few somebody's that need to be "perusing interests" outside of the DNR on this one. Walmart greeter sounds like it may be a stretch as far as they have the competency for. With the new signs and the fence they need a big banner that reads "UNDER NEW MANAGEMENT!!!" and "YOUR TAX DOLLARS BEING WASTED"
> I mean... What the... Really... UGH!!!!!!! :rant: :mad2:


I see your point, but disagree. There is no human being that is capable of using a fishing rod that wouldn't also have the capability of reasoning that the place was so very obviously a hatchery or nursery of sorts. Hell, I think the DWR should take the stance that it was a set-up sting. Kind of like their robot deer. A bit stinky, but in this case I would side with the DWR. ****, the dude's a J-ass, he needs a bruisin'! Any shrewd, schemin' lawyers around that could ring this guy?


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Chalk another one up to there's no requirement to be competent in a government job. If you cant cut it in the real world there's always a place for you in government.


I agree that failure to secure the pond reeks of somebody's incompetence, but really, don't you think you're overstating things a bit. I mean, it's not as though equally bone-headed mistakes are a rarity in the private sector.

All in all, the DWR does a good job managing the state's fisheries. Despite this one being an obviously stupid blunder that leaves us all scratching our collective heads, I wouldn't blame the whole agency and denigrate every government employee just because a few of them screw up. There aren't too many of us who haven't made some bad mistakes from time to time - some more publicly than others. I'm sure the DWR is kicking itself in the butt over this one.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Just Utards being Utards.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Are these the ponds just on the other side of dirt road pulling out of the landfill? If so I saw them and thought what a trashy urban fishery.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for my rant; I'm not of the opinion all government employees are incompetent. I just a few days ago had a very frustrating encounter with a government employee who's been with the licensing division forever that was just plain making crap up on the spot. I actually had to ask for someone else who confirmed I was correct and fixed my problem. I have a few other stories from the property tax division as well so I'm biased I suppose or just have bad luck. My point is simply where I work you may not have been fired but you would no longer be managing a dept if there was such an obvious lack of over site for something so important. We just cant get these fish; I've been watching this program for years excited that we would get to start keeping tigers again in the near future. If they are so hard and expensive to get should we not take a reasonable effort to protect them such as a fence?
I'm not letting the fisherman off; unfortunately too many people are happy to do what ever they can get away with using the better to ask forgiveness than permission attitude. These people are why the rest of us suffer. But the blame still hits the DNR hard; put up a fence people!! At least then stupid people can be hit with trespassing.


----------

